# Second wave hoarding?



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

With much of the US and other parts of the world now seeing a second wave, has anyone heard of or noticed a new wave of hoarding?  

I can't say that I have, which is somewhat surprising. It's hard to know if it's because springtime hoarding was proven unnecessary since virtually everything (except N95 masks and certain disinfecting products) returned to full stock within a few months, or if people aren't taking subsequent waves as seriously.

Thoughts or observations from your areas?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 25, 2020)

We're in Canada... BC at that, where cases are, and have been one of the lowest out of all of the provinces, still, now that fall is upon us, certain things are once again becoming sparse and even non-existent on store shelves again, things such as antibacterial dish detergent and general purpose household cleaners.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 25, 2020)

Lysol and comparable disinfecting aerosols.  Stores have been getting a little at a time in for a few months, but sell out almost immediately.  I think employees are calling friends and family when a shipment comes in because there are lines formed 30 mins to an hour before stores open on the days the product comes in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 25, 2020)

I have not seen or heard of it in my area.

Sometimes it is hard to tell because approx. 30 percent of the people in my community are on some form of SNAP or assistance program and tend to shop in bulk at the beginning of the month.  That makes the availability of some items a little uneven during the remainder of the month until the stores restock.

I was becoming a mini hoarder in the spring panic but I've actually learned quite a bit about what I need/use from one week to the next and am now comfortable with shopping once a week.

My hoarding currently consists of a bale of paper towels and a bale of toilet paper on the closet shelf.  I always try to stock up on some of those bulky items in the fall so I don't have to lug them around when winter arrives.


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2020)

Seems I see some minor cases of store shelves having bare spots. I also notice they've gone back to the "one-way" aisles scenario.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have not seen or heard of it in my area.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to tell because approx. 30 percent of the people in my community are on some form of SNAP or assistance program and tend to shop in bulk at the beginning of the month.  That makes the availability of some items a little uneven during the remainder of the month until the stores restock.
> 
> ...


Yup, I have TP, paper towels, and tissues.  Everything else I am back on week to week with the soup exception because it was on sale and does not expire till 2022.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 25, 2020)

We are able to get disinfecting wipes but never can find the aerosol sprays such as Lysol. I am also finding it difficult to find Soray and Wash or other clothing pre-treatments for stains. Go figure...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Seems I see some minor cases of store shelves having bare spots. I also notice they've gone back to the "one-way" aisles scenario.


Our stores have dispensed with the one-way aisles.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 25, 2020)

LindaB said:


> We are able to get disinfecting wipes but never can find the aerosol sprays such as Lysol.



Same here, no disinfectant sprays like Lysol, though hand sanitizers are available. We have been stocking up on other essentials (paper products, soups, etc.) figuring another big wave of Covid is upon us. Very sad situation.


----------



## 911 (Oct 25, 2020)

Truthfully, I don't see the good in N95 masks, unless that's all there is to offer. Using an N95 is better than no mask at all. I have used them twice now and both times, I didn't feel very protected. We use a homemade mask that is made of non absorbent material, has three layers and fits much tighter to my face than the N95. I wash my mask everyday at the scrub sink in the laundry room with Dawn and hot water.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)

I can't find disinfecting wipes, but everything else seems to be available.

As far as aerosols, I don't use them. Lysol comes in a bottle, pour some into water and wash surfaces with cloth or sponge. Like mom did.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 6, 2020)

I found Clorox wipes at Costco today.  Package of four tubs, 456 wipes for 14.95, one package per family.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 6, 2020)

With all the disruptions to the supply chain and deliveries to the stores, due to this virus, it seems that every time we go to a grocery store, something is in short supply, while what was missing a couple of weeks ago is now available.  This virus has really messed up the entire retail business, and it will probably be this way for quite some time.


----------



## Jules (Nov 6, 2020)

Nail files & clippers.  I’ve been looking for a month.  Everything else in this section seems limited.  None of any of these thing are important.  It’s just that strange sections of stores seem to have basics unavailable.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 6, 2020)

A little of everything here. The tp is getting to be an issue again. Lots of times I'll order bulk of something and I get one little tiny container. Crap like that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 7, 2020)

We got TP, wipes, paper towels at Costco but have gone back twice in a week and no paper plates at either Costco in our area, go figure


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We got TP, wipes, paper towels at Costco but have gone back twice in a week and no paper plates at either Costco in our area, go figure


I almost never use paper plates unless I'm hosting a crowd.  What's the big deal in washing a plate?  Not criticizing, just wondering...


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 7, 2020)

911 said:


> Truthfully, I don't see the good in N95 masks, unless that's all there is to offer. Using an N95 is better than no mask at all. I have used them twice now and both times, I didn't feel very protected. We use a homemade mask that is made of non absorbent material, has three layers and fits much tighter to my face than the N95. I wash my mask everyday at the scrub sink in the laundry room with Dawn and hot water.


N95 masks are the best there is out there.  Nothing you made yourself comes close.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I almost never use paper plates unless I'm hosting a crowd.  What's the big deal in washing a plate?  Not criticizing, just wondering...


It’s not a big deal, we are lazy people.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I almost never use paper plates unless I'm hosting a crowd.  What's the big deal in washing a plate?  Not criticizing, just wondering...


Gosh, I'd be hard-pressed to venture to guess the last time I used a paper plate, and it wasn't even at our house.

It was at a barbecue gathering... I'm thinking 25, maybe even closer to 30 years ago.

I remember when I was growing up, we'd get-together with family at a lake or beach, mom would pack-up her huge pale green Tupperware bowl filled with potato salad, an inside another of her Tupperware collection would be a ham or whole chicken, and proper plates, glasses, and utensils.

When we were all done eating, mom would gather up everyone dishes, pack them down to the lake, wash them, and back home they'd come.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, I'd be hard-pressed to venture to guess the last time I used a paper plate, and it wasn't even at our house.
> 
> It was at a barbecue gathering... I'm thinking 25, maybe even closer to 30 years ago.
> 
> ...


Way too much work


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Way too much work


Amen!  
I use paper plates if I'm hosting more than a dozen people (unless it's a holiday). 

For big crowds I break out the paper goods. It's no fun to be elbow deep in the sink throughout the event. Plus I host parties because I love hanging with my guests!


----------



## Tommy (Nov 7, 2020)

911 said:


> Truthfully, I don't see the good in N95 masks, unless that's all there is to offer. Using an N95 is better than no mask at all. I have used them twice now and both times, I didn't feel very protected. We use a homemade mask that is made of non absorbent material, has three layers and fits much tighter to my face than the N95. I wash my mask everyday at the scrub sink in the laundry room with Dawn and hot water.


IF properly fitted and properly used, N95 masks will filter out 95% of virus particles (which are very, very, very small).  No cloth mask will block viruses and they do virtually nothing to protect the wearer.  Cloth masks are effective in reducing the spread of the virus by infected individuals, many of whom do not know they are infected.

You're right 911.  An N95 mask that doesn't fit very snugly all the way around will not help the wearer.  Due to facial hair I do not use them at all, but they fit my wife well and I've trained her in their proper use.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 7, 2020)

Tommy said:


> IF properly fitted and properly used, N95 masks will filter out 95% of virus particles (which are very, very, very small).  No cloth mask will block viruses and they do virtually nothing to protect the wearer.  Cloth masks are effective in reducing the spread of the virus by infected individuals, many of whom do not know they are infected.
> 
> You're right 911.  An N95 mask that doesn't fit very snugly all the way around will not help the wearer.  Due to facial hair I do not use them at all, but they fit my wife well and I've trained her in their proper use.


I leave the N95 masks for health care personnel and other responders as should everyone.  IMO


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)

I haven't seen any shortages a few days ago while at the grocery store. They are over-flowing with toilet paper and paper towels.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 7, 2020)

Nope. No shortages here that I can see. But I imagine the media would like to create some.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 7, 2020)

I’d use paper pots if they existed!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 7, 2020)

I placed an order today and noticed that Walmart is placing limits on toilet paper and paper towels again.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I placed an order today and noticed that Walmart is placing limits on toilet paper and paper towels again.


I wonder if they're trying to prevent massive TP hauls to be sold on black market like what happened before?

But then again, I can't imagine Walmart caring as long as they make sales.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 7, 2020)

That's it !!  I'm on my way to Connecticut.  After reading Rose's post, I can stock up on the paper products and have a visit with our son, grands and great grands. Only about a 2 hr. drive.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)

DaveA said:


> That's it !!  I'm on my way to Connecticut.  After reading Rose's post, I can stock up on the paper products and have a visit with our son, grands and great grands. Only about a 2 hr. drive.


Come on down!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2020)

People are again hoarding water, paper towels, toilet paper and I don't know what else.  Most stores are limiting those items so there will be enough for all of their customers.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I leave the N95 masks for health care personnel and other responders as should everyone.  IMO


For the record, we've had a supply of N95 masks since long before Covid-19 was on anyone's radar screen.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 8, 2020)

Tommy said:


> For the record, we've had a supply of N95 masks since long before Covid-19 was on anyone's radar screen.


Well, you might consider giving them to your local hospital.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 8, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, you might consider giving them to your local hospital.


They won't take them if they're not new in the original wrapper.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

You know if the quarantine only lasts for 2 wks and it's possible to get things delivered why the hell do they need all the TP in the store? It's not like their going to stop selling the crap. It's not like they can never go get these items ever again. Judas Priest this is retarded. WTH is wrong with people?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You know if the quarantine only lasts for 2 wks and it's possible to get things delivered why the hell do they need all the TP in the store? It's not like their going to stop selling the crap. It's not like they can never go get these items ever again. Judas Priest this is retarded. WTH is wrong with people?


Well, I dislike your use of the word “retarded” and find it offensive since I have two mentally retarded sons who have not run out and bought a lot of TP.  But, on the bright side, I have a small stash of TP.  I suppose there is a lot wrong with me.  But my “wrong” self is NEVER again going to run out of TP.

Unfortunately, I have run out of paper plates.


----------



## Leann (Nov 8, 2020)

I live in a smallish community and I have noticed that people are still buying large quantities of some things. At first it makes me wonder if I should be doing the same but I haven't given into the notion just yet. Aside from paper products, people in my area seem to be stocking up on boxes upon boxes of cereal, large bags of white rice, case quantities of meat and cartloads of food for their pets. At any given time, I have one box of cereal in the house, maybe two bags of brown rice (16 ounces each), no meat because I'm vegetarian and at least a two month supply of food for my dog. I have more than enough of some things like black beans, pastas, frozen fruits and vegetables (that I froze from fresh), whole wheat flour and nut butters. I am happy with that.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 8, 2020)

Paper towels in short supply here but the price is preventing hoarding. $11.00 plus tax for a six pack.  Limiting one per customer at Safeway. Other stores are out of stock.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 8, 2020)

Leann said:


> I live in a smallish community and I have noticed that people are still buying large quantities of some things. At first it makes me wonder if I should be doing the same but I haven't given into the notion just yet. Aside from paper products, people in my area seem to be stocking up on boxes upon boxes of cereal, large bags of white rice, case quantities of meat and cartloads of food for their pets. At any given time, I have one box of cereal in the house, maybe two bags of brown rice (16 ounces each), no meat because I'm vegetarian and at least a two month supply of food for my dog. I have more than enough of some things like black beans, pastas, frozen fruits and vegetables (that I froze from fresh), whole wheat flour and nut butters. I am happy with that.


I don’t have much as I buy week to week on food.


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2020)

Actually things are surprisingly good where I live, except you can't find a bottle of isoprophyl alcohol or bathroom cleaner anywhere.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

chic said:


> Actually things are surprisingly good where I live, except you can't find a bottle of isoprophyl alcohol or bathroom cleaner anywhere.


We experienced the absence of bathroom cleaner and common household cleaners such as Lysol and Mr. Clean, for the longest time.

Happy to say store shelves are now stocked with the mentioned.


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2020)

We got them back in the summertime, but none to be found anymore. It's available online at 5 times the price!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

chic said:


> We got them back in the summertime, but none to be found anymore. It's available online at 5 times the price!


And isn't that the way of the world.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Paper towels in short supply here but the price is preventing hoarding. $11.00 plus tax for a six pack.  Limiting one per customer at Safeway. Other stores are out of stock.


That's another thing...just because demand is higher is no excuse for the price gouging. I think that should be illegal frankly.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2020)

The  only thing around here that still seems to be missing is those Lysol wipes. I use them a lot, especially to wipe off my stovetop. Fortunately, I had several cans of them, and haven't run out yet.

Wonder why it's taking so long to get them back? You can't even get them online for a decent price.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> The  only thing around here that still seems to be missing is those Lysol wipes. I use them a lot, especially to wipe off my stovetop. Fortunately, I had several cans of them, and haven't run out yet.
> 
> *Wonder why it's taking so long to get them back?* You can't even get them online for a decent price.


It's my understanding, Sunny, that they ran out of the fabric/material, now whether there's any truth to that I don't know.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> The  only thing around here that still seems to be missing is those Lysol wipes. I use them a lot, especially to wipe off my stovetop. Fortunately, I had several cans of them, and haven't run out yet.
> 
> Wonder why it's taking so long to get them back? You can't even get them online for a decent price.


We have those in Utah


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2020)

No shortages this side of the world but it's coming now that N.S.W. and Victoria border is opening up again.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 9, 2020)

Shortages have started up again according to my husband who goes to the grocery store now that he is retired.  I haven't been to a grocery store in about 2 months.  Hubby said they have no toilet paper, paper products and/or Clorox products.  He couldn't even find Jasmine rice.  Unreal.


----------



## Jules (Nov 9, 2020)

@Aneeda72, check out Walmart for the paper plates.  I use them when we go camping and they had a good supply in the summer.  Good quality too, not just those horrid styrofoam ones.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 14, 2020)

Ugh...a few months is a long time to go without satisfactory toilet paper!  I'm tender and just any ole TP will not do. Scott gets an F+ so I still have 11 rolls sitting here; Charmin cost $5 dollars more than Kirkland (Costco brand). Kirkland lasts a month longer than Charmin. Rubbing alcohol and Lysol have been out of stock at Costco since the pandemic started, so have Kirkland disinfectant wipes. Those are products I used often, even before COVID. 
Sometime between Oct & Dec 2019, I ordered 8 cans of GreatValue (Walmart brand) disinfectant spray. Little did I know I'd wouldn't be able to get it online or in the stores when they ran out. When COVID hit, I had 1 can left. Finally after 6 months and trying several brands of TP, some given to me by a senior organization, my son finally brought a bundle of Kirkland TP.  He also managed to get two 16 oz bottles of alcohol from Walmart. I'm telling ya...I felt like I'd hit the lottery!  I'm not going to lie...I haven't started that bundle of TP yet but if I can get another one before winter...I will do it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ugh...a few months is a long time to go without satisfactory toilet paper!  I'm tender and just any ole TP will not do. Scott gets an F+ so I still have 11 rolls sitting here; Charmin cost $5 dollars more than Kirkland (Costco brand). *Kirkland lasts a month longer than Charmin*. Rubbing alcohol and Lysol have been out of stock at Costco since the pandemic started, so have Kirkland disinfectant wipes. Those are products I used often, even before COVID.
> Sometime between Oct & Dec 2019, I ordered 8 cans of GreatValue (Walmart brand) disinfectant spray. Little did I know I'd wouldn't be able to get it online or in the stores when they ran out. When COVID hit, I had 1 can left. Finally after 6 months and trying several brands of TP, some given to me by a senior organization, my son finally brought a bundle of Kirkland TP.  He also managed to get two 16 oz bottles of alcohol from Walmart. I'm telling ya...I felt like I'd hit the lottery!  I'm not going to lie...I haven't started that bundle of TP yet but if I can get another one before winter...I will do it.


OneEyed. Could it be that Mr. Whipple, is sneaking into your house and stealing the Charmin, hence why the Kirkland brand lasts longer?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OneEyed. Could it be that Mr. Whipple, is sneaking into your house and stealing the Charmin, hence why the Kirkland brand lasts longer?


Aaah...I remember Mr. Whipple.   Nope...just me in here. Charmin is wonderfully soft but Kirkland remains my preferred brand and believe me, I've tried many to make sure I didn't get even close to running out. I have a thing about having more than enough TP.  Another brand I like is Walgreens brand Complete Home super soft. I'd buy that if I run out of Kirkland again. It lasts about the same amount of time as Charmin but costs 10 cents less per roll.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Aaah...I remember Mr. Whipple.   Nope...just me in here. Charmin is wonderfully soft but Kirkland remains my preferred brand and believe me, I've tried many to make sure I didn't get even close to running out. I have a thing about having more than enough TP.  Another brand I like is Walgreens brand Complete Home extra soft and I'd seek to buy that if I run out of Kirkland again. It lasts about the same amount of time as Charmin but costs 10 cents less per roll.


I couldn't resist posting a little tidbit on Mr. Whipple, when I see your post OneEyed! 

Good on you for finding a brand that gives you the best bang for the buck. Not an easy task nowadays considering how many brands the market has.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 14, 2020)

*I was shopping today. Paper goods down, but not out. Lots of people stocking on non perishable food, and stuff for freezer. Over all, though, my store shelves were pretty well stocked.  Nothing really bare, like in April.*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes, I suspect the store owners and managers are a lot better prepared for what's to come than they were in the spring. I'd be very surprised if we had another "toilet paper crisis" like that one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2020)

Walmart is limiting the number of people entering to 20!! My son told us that shelves are getting bare at Sam's!!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

I was unable to get 3 things I need today from one store so I'm checking another. Also looking at different products.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2020)

Had an order delivered from BJs today. No paper towels again.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 21, 2020)

Where I live, I couldn't get paper towels, toilet paper, kleenex, freezer bags, paper plates & toilet bowl cleaner.  First time in 8 months that I was able to buy Clorox wipes.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Shortages have started up again according to my husband who goes to the grocery store now that he is retired.  I haven't been to a grocery store in about 2 months.  Hubby said they have no toilet paper, paper products and/or Clorox products.  He couldn't even find Jasmine rice.  Unreal.


+1 on TP and paper towels being gone. I did score a  5 pound bag of Jasmine rice, and they had plenty


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Found my paper plates at Sams, paper shelves were bare at target today.  I believe people are starting to hoard again


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Had an order delivered from BJs today. No paper towels again.


I couldn't get any almond milk or any of those specialty milks. So I'm trying to see if I can get my hands on some 2%. I can't drink my chocolate milk with no milk.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2020)

I wouldn't mind one of these 'flower' arrangements.


----------

